# Fitness portrait



## Fotofashion.no (May 21, 2014)

Ok, it had to come one day. First time for me doing this kind of style. 





















Hope you enjoy.


----------



## CdTSnap (May 21, 2014)

Very cool, I like all of them, cant fault. 2 is awesome with the lighting


----------



## EOV (May 21, 2014)

I really like the first one although I feel that the shadow on her face is a bit heavy. She has an amazing body.


----------



## cwright0428 (May 22, 2014)

I am really diggin the look and feel of these images, love it


----------



## Steve5D (May 22, 2014)

#2 is the pick of the bunch here...


----------



## pixmedic (May 22, 2014)

definitely #2 for the win!
#3 is pretty impressive too though.


----------



## tirediron (May 22, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 22, 2014)

Really nice series, have to agree on the second one being the best.


----------



## bigtwinky (May 22, 2014)

*clap* *clap* *clap*


----------



## Patriot (May 25, 2014)

I need to learn how to get the lighting like that. I love number two.


----------

